# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τηλέφωνο Sitel 700

## pas2007

Τηλέφωνο Sitel 700 σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση

----------

